# More on Moose



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/bowhunting/articlecontent/8/2011/2738/minnesota-issues-draft-of-new-moose-management-plan


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That's a worrying drop! I'll ask Roberta about the brain worm parasites later. I like the 'other factors suspected' you mean wolves sir!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Fewer permits is a good start, however knowing the real problem is priority. After the oil spill here in the gulf, all or most gulf fishing last year was suspended. The spin off this year is more numbers and larger fish, which from what Ive been hearing has translated into more fish released at the critical size for reproduction because larger ones were possible to catch now. Not a bad scenario actually. Maybe it will do the same for the moose.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There used to be a fairly large population on the north slope of the brooks range and they died off to the point tht is not much hunting of them is allowed. They have not been able to figure out what caused it and the fact that moose had moved into the area is the more recent times and then comes the die off.


----------

